# Merck Serono Saizen 8mg Click.Easy



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm looking to get some HGH, has anyone had any experience with Merck Serono Saizen 8mg Click.Easy?

It seems to be a minefield regarding fake or genuine HGH, can anyone recommend a brand that's unlikely to be counterfeit..

Thanks!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Well...ffs!


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah I've used the 24iu blue easy click pens, found them as good as geno pens, but I still think for price verses results I prefer ansomone if I'm honest, strangely I prefer the 40iu kits to the 100iu kits. All sourced from the same place and all check out but I look better I feel on the 40iu kits? Go figure


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

meekdown said:


> Yeah I've used the 24iu blue easy click pens, found them as good as geno pens, but I still think for price verses results I prefer ansomone if I'm honest, strangely I prefer the 40iu kits to the 100iu kits. All sourced from the same place and all check out but I look better I feel on the 40iu kits? Go figure


 What dose did you run.. I was think to run 2iu morn 2iu before bed 5 days on 2 off, I read up on HGH a long time ago and forgot most of what I read but I do remember that if the HGH isn't 191 aminos etc It can screw your immune system up for life...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

http://www.somatropin.cn/hghtest.html

Found the article it's in the last part 192 somatrem...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Acidreflux said:


> Well...ffs!


 you did not get a reply within an hour and you post something like this?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> you did not get a reply within an hour and you post something like this?


 Sorry! I was looking to buy it at the time as I'm a bit impulsive...I'm holding off till the end of the month to buy more.

Would you rate the brand I just do not want 192 aminos as it can be very harmful.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

your not going to get 192 no one does this anymore there is no reason to as it is not cheaper than 191aa

if genuine this is a good brand


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> you did not get a reply within an hour and you post something like this?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

gymfreak2010 said:


> [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=d3f2b9e1e0900e8a64a2a9d47a22b87b75c273a74c7e02500fcdd32e58ad934f[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 122052


 Nah...lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> your not going to get 192 no one does this anymore there is no reason to as it is not cheaper than 191aa
> 
> if genuine this is a good brand


 Could I use it through pct or is it better to wait until pct is complete then introduce the hgh..?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Acidreflux said:


> Could I use it through pct or is it better to wait until pct is complete then introduce the hgh..?


 use it whenever you want t, there is no reason not to use it through PCT


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Acidreflux said:


> What dose did you run.. I was think to run 2iu morn 2iu before bed 5 days on 2 off, I read up on HGH a long time ago and forgot most of what I read but I do remember that if the HGH isn't 191 aminos etc It can screw your immune system up for life...


 It was a while a go now but I think I was running 3iu pd, just be careful when mixing as you pull it back into the vial and it can froth up badly


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> use it whenever you want t, there is no reason not to use it through PCT


 Thanks..Just thought it will help keep gains and help make me feel better after coming off until my nuts are back on track.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

meekdown said:


> It was a while a go now but I think I was running 3iu pd, just be careful when mixing as you pull it back into the vial and it can froth up badly


 Thanks for the info I'll keep an eye on what I'm doing with it...its not cheap!!


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Acidreflux said:


> Thanks for the info I'll keep an eye on what I'm doing with it...its not cheap!!


 No it's not cheap at all, personally cost verses results for me ansomone gets my vote, but the choice is yours mate


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

meekdown said:


> No it's not cheap at all, personally cost verses results for me ansomone gets my vote, but the choice is yours mate


 Ok I'll check that out I was a bit para regarding the 192 as I've never used hgh before and didn't want to fook myself up with it... Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Acidreflux said:


> Thanks..Just thought it will help keep gains and help make me feel better after coming off until my nuts are back on track.


 GH acts in a total different way to steroids so one will not maintain the results gained from the other


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> GH acts in a total different way to steroids so one will not maintain the results gained from the other


 Ok mate...I'll give it a go? I'd like to carry on with some aas but planning on having a kid soon so I want to get my nuts in check that's another reason for using it...


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Acidreflux said:


> Ok mate...I'll give it a go? I'd like to carry on with some aas but planning on having a kid soon so I want to get my nuts in check that's another reason for using it...


 No problem, I came off just before December, I ran the power pct, with hmg and 200mg of proviron and within 5-6 weeks my wife fell pregnant and we're going for the 20week scan at the end of March, I know a few others on her who have conceived on cycle whilst using large amounts of hcg, proviron and hmg, so it is doable


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

meekdown said:


> No problem, I came off just before December, I ran the power pct, with hmg and 200mg of proviron and within 5-6 weeks my wife fell pregnant and we're going for the 20week scan at the end of March, I know a few others on her who have conceived on cycle whilst using large amounts of hcg, proviron and hmg, so it is doable


 Yeah I think I'll be fine mate I've stocked up on goodies...does proviron help with sperm motility? As I've read it not to be used during PCT..


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Acidreflux said:


> Yeah I think I'll be fine mate I've stocked up on goodies...does proviron help with sperm motility? As I've read it not to be used during PCT..


 Volume and count mate, also mobility. But I think it's mainly sperm count


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

meekdown said:


> Volume and count mate, also mobility. But I think it's mainly sperm count


 Cool I'll get tests n bloods after pct and see where im at...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my youngest was conceived on cycle and my wife is currently 32 weeks pregnant which was conceived whilst i was on the latter stages of a 10 month cycle (show prep) with no HCG/Proviron etc......dont get me wrong they help massively


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> my youngest was conceived on cycle and my wife is currently 32 weeks pregnant which was conceived whilst i was on the latter stages of a 10 month cycle (show prep) with no HCG/Proviron etc......dont get me wrong they help massively


 Thanks for the info @Pscarb it's the beginning of a good year! Funnily enough my bros boy was conceived while he was on tren...maybe thats why he has a bad temper!


----------

